# Essential oils for Adrenal gland repair



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have (once again) smoked my adrenal gland. The pain in my back is debilitating. I have been using a blend of rosemary, basil and clove bud, on my back and on the bottoms of my feet.
I am also diffusing OnGuard with Frank......

Do you know of any other natural remedies to get my adrenal gland back in shape and stop hurting?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Adrenal fatigue?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would assume that is the issue.
Totally overworked the little guy last week, now I am paying dearly.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Use natural insect repellents that don't contain any Deet or other chemicals; lemongrass & vanilla both repel many insects 

Use Flouride Free toothpaste; baking soda is a good alternative option

STOP smoking; you can't detox your body if you're ingesting/inhaling a toxic substance repeatedly

Eat a clean diet; local, organic and lower on the food chain choices

avoid chemicals as much as possible.

http://adrenalfatiguesolution.com/101-easy-ways-detox/


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Drenamin is working for a friend that was diagnosed with adrenal fatigue.

https://www.standardprocess.com/Home

You can find it through other sources.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Drenamin is non prescription. It was recommended by a DO.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

FYI: Be careful brushing teeth with baking soda; I know many use it. My salt numbers shot up crazily.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Holy basil works specifically on adrenal glands and I recommend giving it a try. It reduces cortisol production which is controlled by the adrenals and often goes on the wild side for people under a lot of stress. The adrenals can become fatigued simply by being stressed out too much. Holy basil also reduces inflammation in tissues which should help with the pain.


----------

